# Marvel At The FDA's Idiocy



## fbb1964 (7/4/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2021-04-06_marvel-at-the-fdas-idiocy.html



*Marvel At The FDA's Idiocy*
Posted 6th April 2021 by Dave Cross





America’s tobacco controllers have long demonstrated their separation from the things they say they care about and the things they actually do. Nothing highlights this more than claims they care about the health of teens – but they continually market a risky lifestyle directly at them. The Food and Drug Administration’s “The Real Cost” initiative has teamed up with Marvel to produce a comic.
*POW!*
Everybody of a certain age remembers seeing Nick O’Teen cartoon characters being beaten up by DC Comic’s Superman – and everyone reading this will remember how it did absolutely nothing to dissuade them from a lifetime of smoking until they escaped thanks to vaping.






*THWACK!*
The Food and Drug Administration(1) launched its “The Real Cost” campaign has been pushing a diatribe of lies and misinformation about vaping and tobacco harm reduction for years.

In 2019, it used 25-yr old YouTube prankster magician Julius Dein to spread a complete lie: “_if you vape, you’re more likely to start smoking cigarettes. It’s not magic - it’s statistics_.”(2)

*OOOFFF!*
The FDA has teamed up with the mighty Marvel empire to produce a 16-page comic called “_The Mind Control Menace_.” The gist follows a plotline weaker than the one found in the recent Inhumans television series – hero versus villain where the evil nicotine is a drug that reduces a school student into a complete idiot.

It exists as a digital comic(3), features as part of the Real Cost website(4), and is an animated comic on YouTube (embedded below):

*SPAFFF!*





*KTHUNK!*
The FCB agency in New York produced the FDA’s first phase of the campaign in 2018. Its executive vice president Gary Resch commented: “F_or most teens, high school is a time to enjoy more independence and self-reliance. With our partners at Marvel, we’re framing addiction as an entity that subverts that freedom — which, for a 16-year-old, makes for a perfect villain_.”

*DOLT!*
Resch’s comments sum up the pitiful state of tobacco control. These people are ridiculously out of step with the science and out of touch with teens.

You people are no different to adults in that they value being told the truth – not being patronised and fed a diet of lies. The second they twig that this risible campaign is delivering misinformation they lose any respect for the messenger.

FDA: it’s time for you to act like actual heroes and start telling the truth for a change.

*References:*

The Real Cost campaign - https://www.fda.gov/tobacco-products/public-health-education/real-cost-campaign
FDA Is Not Magic - https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2019-07-23_fda-is-not-magic.html
Mind Control Menace digital comic - https://read.marvel.com/#/labelbook/56348?smartpanel=1
The Real Cost Mind Control Menace website - https://therealcost.betobaccofree.hhs.gov/vapes/mind-control-menace

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ARYANTO (7/4/21)

THE FUNNY PART IS ...Tobacco control choose the perfect medium to carry a message ,tell a teen xyz is dangerous / not good /unhealthy / illegal and they will go out of their way to try it , at what age did we started smoking ? Why ? - our school friends were smoking and we thought it was SO cool , did anything changed - NO - ''promote '' dis information and they will go out of their way to get hold of this dangerous ''new'' thing they see in comics ...ironic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

